# Snail-free freshwater plant suppliers?



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello all! I'm hoping to get Omicron some new tank plants, as well as a new hide.

The problem is, I keep reading in reviews of sellers of freshwater aquarium plants that their plants came with snails. I read somewhere that you can soak new plants in saltwater for 5 minutes to kill any snails or snail eggs, but I wondered if that would also damage the plants. So I was hoping maybe someone had found a snail-free supplier and would be willing to share a link to them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Nooo you missed oouuut! Last night at AquaBid JDAquatics offer tissue-culture plants at 5.25 each. Goodness knows how much they cost on a regular day. Go check them out, though, I'm sure it can't be that pricey even on normal price.

About soaking plants: I personally never heard of the salt water treatment. I've heard of the potassium permanganate one though, and yes you do run the risk of damaging the plant while treating it. Not sure how to change that part since regular hot water doesn't kill snails/snail eggs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get an Assassin Snail or two. They are gorgeous and will eat any pond on bladder snails that hatch. The first Assassins I bought cleaned out almost 200 baby snails in a month.

+1 ^^ Tissue cultures are the only way to assure you don't get snails or algae. I have several varieties from JDAquatics (he's a member here) and really like them.....the Assassins probably don't. ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

A potassium permagnimate dip will kill snails and i think snail eggs (if not kill eggs it dies them purple so easy to see and manually remove).
I personally don't mind having snails and have bladder, pond, ramshorn, and mts in my tanks,they're a natural part of the ecosystem and don't breed out of control unless there is an over abundant food source: leftover fish food, dead plant matter, brown algae (diatoms)...


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

One time I got a ramshorn snail with my plants and I wanted to keep it. One month and 400 babies later I was so proud of my mothering abilities until I did a regular water change that wiped every snail out. Either the temp change or chlorine in the water killed them. >~<


----------

